# I need to end this once and for all...



## Alternative Solution (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been dealing with stomach issues for years now, and it's really getting in the way of my life. I want to figure out what I can do to either cure it or stop the symptoms First off, I believe I have IBS-C, but I'm not sure. It could be anything that causes bloating and lasts for years. One reason I believe I have IBS is I also have an anxiety disorder (OCD), although with medication my OCD is much better, but my stomach issues continue. The most noticeable symptom is the bloating, but I'll list all the symptoms I've noticed:- Bloating- Abdominal Pain (sensitive to touch)- Upset stomach / vomiting- Trouble breathing- Throat soreness- ConstipationThe symptoms usually come right after eating, and can last pretty much the whole day, or until I need to eat again. It seems anything I eat causes the bloating. I have honey bunches of oats cereal with skim milk a lot, so originally I thought it might be the oats or the dairy causing problems. I changed my diet for a couple weeks to avoid dairy and other things similar to the cereal, and the results were disappointing. I didn't notice any improvement. It doesn't seem to matter what I eat-- everything causes bloating. Even vegetables and water seem to give me trouble. I tried Progresso beef soup thinking that would cause less problems than the cereal, but it actually seemed worse!So I don't really know what to do as far as diet anymore. I've tried increasing my fiber intake with fiber pills, benafiber, and other high-fiber products like FiberOne. They have seemed to help with some of the constipation and bloating, but not much. It mostly causes more passing gas and more frequent bathroom visits-- but nothing particularly helpful. I've been having lots of fiber and plenty of water for about 4 months now. I've also tried Bentyl and a few laxatives. Still lots of bloatinng. Like I said, I am pretty much at a loss. I've heard whispers of something called Azithromycin (a drug used to fight bacteria) being used by some people with IBS-- but I figure if it was really some miracle cure, it would be mentioned in more IBS help guides. Same thing with something called Rifaximin-- if it is so helpful you'd think you would see it more often.So, that's my story. If you can offer any help here, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you tried probiotics? Are you taking a stool softener daily? Have you tried digestive enzymes?Ask your Dr about the antibiotics.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

S DOG PLEASE *name* products on the board as sales people who cannot post ads here use the "email me for info" tactic to try to avoid the ban on advertisments. If you name the products you personally use people can find their own distributor and will not feel pressured to sign on with you, if you are selling these items rather than just buying them at a store. Your membership will be revoked if you are attempting to sell things through this site.


----------



## msmforever (Sep 25, 2011)

sdog37 said:


> Hi, sorry to read about your chronic digestive problems. I suffered with IBS for several years before I found an all natural solution and now I live symptom free. One thing I would suggest is that you drink plenty of filtered water or spring water (not tap water) to rehydrate your tissues and gut. I would be glad to communicate with you about the other things I have done if you are interested. Contact me and I will explain the solution I found for dealing with IBS.


----------



## msmforever (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello S Dog; I actually joined this forum because of your post. I have suffered and been challenged by this ailment for 3 + years now, due to Post Infectious IBS (from a food poisoning incident). I have tried just about everything both eastern and western including most probiotics, antispasmodics and nutritional supplements but no antibiotics other tham flagyl (nasty nasty drug). I am also a trainer and athlete. I need relief and I am hopeful that what has worked for you will also work for me. Please assist.


----------

